
Ask HN: Books or resources on writing good unit tests - pawanrawal
I am looking for books and resources on how to write tests for software. What to think about while designing tests and what all to test.
======
wyldfire
Working Effectively With Legacy Code [1] is one that is related to this
subject that comes up often.

[1]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/44919.Working_Effectivel...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/44919.Working_Effectively_with_Legacy_Code)

